# Franchi Affinity Or Weatherby SA-08?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, after several years of talking about it I am buying one or the other, but I just can't decide which one because I like them both. I have handled both and they equally have the same feel to me. 

These are the differences I can think of.
1- The Franchi is $200 more.
2- The Franchi is inertia driven and the Weatherby is gas (I like both)
3- Weatherby does not offer a camo version in 20 ga. other than the compact 
model.
4- Franchi is made in Italy, Weatherby is made in Turkey.
5- Weatherby offers a 20 ga. with a 26" or 28" barrel. Franchi only offers 26" (I 
want a 26") 

This is a tough decision.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I cant say that I am terribly familiar with either, however the gasser idea really intrigues me. A counter guy was telling me about the Maxxus and how it is a gasser and military only uses military as it is so much more reliable and reduces recoil. My good friend bought a Maxxus and hits South Dakota every year and historically was very sore at the end of each day and progressively much worse with each day. However, this last year with the gasser had no such issues and probably shot more than normal. Take that FWIW, I found it to be interesting!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't comment on the Franchi, as I do not own one, nor have shot one. It was on my hit list when looking for a new 20 ga autoloader for the kids. They were shooting a Mossburg Superbantam, but my daughter who's 13 did not like shooting 3" turkey loads out of it...and I don't blame her.

Read a ton of reviews and didn't see much negative on the SA-08. Lots of great reviews. Price difference pushed me over the edge and we bought one. No regrets at all and other then a fancy camo pattern, I'm not sure what the Infinity brings to the party that the SA-08 doesn't. The gas system on the SA-08 works great and cuts recoil...big plus. You do have to change the gas piston for light & heavy loads, which takes about 1 min to change. I think the only time we have to use the light piston is for really light trap loads. Not a single hiccup and its been shot a bunch...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I cant say that I am terribly familiar with either, however the gasser idea really intrigues me. A counter guy was telling me about the Maxxus and how it is a gasser and military only uses military as it is so much more reliable and reduces recoil. My good friend bought a Maxxus and hits South Dakota every year and historically was very sore at the end of each day and progressively much worse with each day. However, this last year with the gasser had no such issues and probably shot more than normal. Take that FWIW, I found it to be interesting!


I have been hunting with gas operated shotguns for years. I have been very pleased with the mechanics of these guns. I am not opposed to trying a gun that is inertia driven, but I have never owned one though.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

We have a Franchi 48-AL in 28 ga in the safe. Its an inertia shotgun. Its a great little gun, but not nearly as "smooth" shooting as the SA-08. The inertia system is "clunky"..would be my best description if that makes any sense and the action seems to take more of a beating with the higher power shells. It is also more finicky to what shells it likes, in regards to ejecting properly. The gas system on the SA-08 soaks up the shot better for again a smoother shooting experience. Not sure if the inertia system on the Affinity is the same as the 48-AL or not(?) The Affinity is a lot newer model then the 48-AL.

Hopefully someone with an Affinity will jump on board and give us their $.02's. I want a 20ga to hunt ducks with..so I'm interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gdog said:


> Hopefully someone with an Affinity will jump on board and give us their $.02's. I want a 20ga to hunt ducks with..so I'm interested to see how this plays out.


I know a few guys that shoot the Affinity, and I know a few that shoot the Weatherby. Both good guns, but I do hear of more cycling issues with the Franchi. My plan is to use whichever one I get for duck hunting. I am getting pretty bored with the 12 gauges to be honest.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I know a few guys that shoot the Affinity, and I know a few that shoot the Weatherby. Both good guns, but I do hear of more cycling issues with the Franchi. My plan is to use whichever one I get for duck hunting. I am getting pretty bored with the 12 gauges to be honest.


I helped my niece pick out one for her daughter, and we got the Franchi in 12 ga. I took her out shooting to try it out and I shot it a couple of times and it seemed pretty nice, I gave it to her threw a clay and she shot and then the next clay nothing, she said it didn't fire, I pulled the bolt back and it kicked out a new shell so I knew it was cycling, I gave it back and the same thing, first shot good second nothing. So I shot it a few times and it seemed fine, so I watched her shoot it and after she shot she pulled the bolt back a little to see if it had a round in it. I found out for some reason every time that she shot she would do a chamber check and wouldn't push the bolt all the way forward again. After I got her to stop checking the chamber every round shed did fine. She really likes the gun.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

bowgy said:


> I helped my niece pick out one for her daughter, and we got the Franchi in 12 ga. I took her out shooting to try it out and I shot it a couple of times and it seemed pretty nice, I gave it to her threw a clay and she shot and then the next clay nothing, she said it didn't fire, I pulled the bolt back and it kicked out a new shell so I knew it was cycling, I gave it back and the same thing, first shot good second nothing. So I shot it a few times and it seemed fine, so I watched her shoot it and after she shot she pulled the bolt back a little to see if it had a round in it. I found out for some reason every time that she shot she would do a chamber check and wouldn't push the bolt all the way forward again. After I got her to stop checking the chamber every round shed did fine. She really likes the gun.


^^^^ This! The rotating bolt head thing can be a pain if you mess with it. I have shot a Benelli auto for the last 15 years and learned really quick to not mess with opening the chamber a little.

I've shot both the Affinity and the SA-08 - if I was to decide between the two, I'd go with the SA-08.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Same thing with Super Black Eagle...learned the hard way on a really nice adult gobbler one year.....


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You're playing the same game I did last month. I looked at lots of guns and settled on these two as my finalists. I ultimately decided on the SA-08 and ordered one two weeks ago. It's supposed to get here tomorrow. 

This is why I decided on the SA-08:
1. I had to reach just a bit for the trigger on the Affinity, the SA-08 was a better fit for me in that regard.
2. There are a couple of advantages of gas vs. intertia--smoother, lighter recoil for more comfort and quicker target acquisition after I miss. Also, gas actions are slightly shorter, which shortens the overall length of the gun. 
3. I wanted a 28" barrel, which is hard to find in a hunting 20 gauge (SX3 has that option, but not many others in my price range). Of course, this point doesn't apply since you want the 26". 

Several folks on the forum offered to let me check out their SA-08's (they're hard to find in stores). I'll offer the same to you if you want to handle one. 

As far as the Franchi, I loved the balance and the "pointability" of that gun. It's almost identical to the Benelli M2. Also, the action on the Franchi is smooth as butter. Scheel's had the Franchi Affinity 20 gauge composite black on sale for $599 last month, which is a great price if you decide to go that route. 

I don't think you'll go wrong either way.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well after weighing the pros and cons, I went ahead and ordered a Weatherby SA-08 today. I got the 20 ga. black synthetic with a 26" barrel. After visiting 4 gun stores and listening not only to the dealers, but customers that were at the counter as well, I just couldn't buy an inertia driven gun. I am very used to the gas guns so this one should fit right in. Thanks for all the responses everyone.8)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There sure aren't many aftermarket chokes available for 20 gauges. I was hoping Carlson made one in the Cremator series. The only one they have is a super steel, and I wanted a ported choke. I found a good deal at midway usa on a Kicks High Flyer in improved cylinder, so I went that route. It should stone ducks at 30 yards with #4's and 6's.....


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

where did you end up buying? seriously thinking of getting the SA-O8 in a 28 gauge.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Stimmy said:


> where did you end up buying? seriously thinking of getting the SA-O8 in a 28 gauge.


I ordered it from Dougs Shoot n Sports. $499 If I like this gun as much as I think I will, then I will consider a 28 as well.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

AF CYN said:


> You're playing the same game I did last month. I looked at lots of guns and settled on these two as my finalists. I ultimately decided on the SA-08 and ordered one two weeks ago. It's supposed to get here tomorrow.
> 
> This is why I decided on the SA-08:
> 1. I had to reach just a bit for the trigger on the Affinity, the SA-08 was a better fit for me in that regard.
> ...


Ironically, my 12 gauge is an M2. I already mentioned on your thread, AF, that I have the Weatherby SA-08. I agree that I don't think you could go wrong either way. I really like my 20 gauge Weatherby. I like them so much that I have bought two of them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Stimmy said:


> where did you end up buying? seriously thinking of getting the SA-O8 in a 28 gauge.


The 28ga is a slightly different design than the 20ga & 12ga. The recoil spring is on the magazine tube in the 28


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, I'm jumping into this thread now!

I'm letting the cat out of the bag in 3, 2, 1......I BOUGHT A WINCHESTER SX3 20ga!

Camo/w 26" barrel.........Im putting a PM mid range choke on it and shooting HM #4's 

it should pair up nicely with my SX3 12ga... I really debated the M2 20ga but, the best thing I did in the span of my waterfowl killing days was buy my SX3 12ga.. I figured I couldn't go wrong with the same gun chambered in a 20...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> the best thing I did in the span of my waterfowl killing days was buy my SX3 12ga.. I figured I couldn't go wrong with the same gun chambered in a 20...


+1

I love my SX3. I presently don't feel the need to own a 20 gauge (I don't feel like it would give me any advantage over the 12), but if ever I bought one I'd have a hard time choosing differently than I chose the first time.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> +1
> 
> I presently don't feel the need to own a 20 gauge (I don't feel like it would give me any advantage over the 12),


Exactly why I'm getting one.. I need more of a challenge!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> Exactly why I'm getting one.. I need more of a challenge!


Oh, so hiking uphill both ways in a blizzard in subzero temperatures through 12 miles in the phrag with 5 dozen full body goose decoys on your back just isn't enough anymore?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I try to stack the odds against myself as much as possible


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> I cant say that I am terribly familiar with either, however the gasser idea really intrigues me. A counter guy was telling me about the Maxxus and how it is a gasser and military only uses military as it is so much more reliable and reduces recoil. My good friend bought a Maxxus and hits South Dakota every year and historically was very sore at the end of each day and progressively much worse with each day. However, this last year with the gasser had no such issues and probably shot more than normal. Take that FWIW, I found it to be interesting!


My daughter shot a maxus all through high school trap. She is 5 ft and 95 lbs and it was the only gun she could shoot trap practice all day 200-300 rounds. 
I now have two of them and when I let people shoot them they usually buy one. It is amazingly light recoil in a very light weight gun.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One thing I wish the SX3 had is a magazine cutoff. My Browning Gold had it and it was a nice feature. The Weatherby SA-08 has it. I still like my SX3 though.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> One thing I wish the SX3 had is a magazine cutoff. My Browning Gold had it and it was a nice feature. The Weatherby SA-08 has it. I still like my SX3 though.


If you hold down the bolt release button it will cut off the magazine. 
It is easier if you install a after market oversized button. I use one on my sx3 for 3 gun. And I use the sx3 for snow goose since it has a 12 shell tube in it.


----------

